

I quit my job. Today is Day #64 - keslert
http://www.nevertryneverfail.com/i-quit-my-job-today-is-day-64/

======
jctanner
Especially enjoyed your thoughts on burnout. Sometimes I read articles like
these about startups and startup founders and find it hard to relate, but
burnout is something we all struggle with when we work on one thing for too
long. I'm motivated to find my reasons for lack of enthusiasm and motivation
of projects that used to thrill me. Look forward to future updates!

------
keslert
Same post on Medium... just in case. [https://medium.com/@keslertanner/i-quit-
my-job-today-is-day-...](https://medium.com/@keslertanner/i-quit-my-job-today-
is-day-64-e7ac9116be87)

------
icropper
Great points. Especially about having a structured day. I'm sure that the
biggest hurdle people have when working for themselves is they forget to treat
themselves like an employee.

~~~
keslert
Good thought. The freedom of working for yourself can promote laziness and
reduced productivity since you don't feel accountable to anyone but yourself.

------
taylert
Thanks for sharing, great to hear an update.

